# Directtv Cinema connection kit



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

I received my connection kit and was going through the steps to hook it up (was supposed to get it during original installation, but the guy failed to do so) and I got up to the step where I have to type in the security key and it won't accept it. I have wireless access and it finds it during the search, but when I go to type in the WEP key, it won't accept it. Is it case sensitive? Because the letters are lower case on my router and they come up Caps when I key them in with the number pad on my remote.... Any help would greatly be appreciated. I can't get past this step without the security key input.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

They are case sensitive.
If you have problems, it may be easier to use a PC connected to the ethernet port and log into the GUI [user name & password are admin] and set it up from there.


----------



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

So I can't simply plug a keyboard with USB directly into the satellite receiver and type it in that way? I'm still without power at the moment due to Hurricane Irene, so I can't try anything at the moment. Just trying to get things worked out for when Power is finally restored..

Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nickh0801 said:


> So I can't simply plug a keyboard with USB directly into the satellite receiver and type it in that way?
> 
> Thanks for the info so far.


"Right"


----------



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like I'll be moving my computer over by the tv for awhile once the power is back on. lol 

Thanks again


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

You really should be using WPA or WPA2 instead of WEP. First of all WEP is broken and with WPA/WPA2 you can use regular words as your passphrase.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

if you keep tapping the # keys on the remote they will go to lower case so if you tap 2 it goes A,B,C,2,a,b,c


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Also note that you cannot have any special characters in your password .... such as ' # % etc. Stick with letters and numbers.


----------



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

west99999 said:


> if you keep tapping the # keys on the remote they will go to lower case so if you tap 2 it goes A,B,C,2,a,b,c


No, it rolls though A, B, C, 2, A, B, C, 2.... no lower case. Trust me, I figured it would do that, since pretty much that's how it is with all numbered key pads, but it stayed all caps.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Also note that you cannot have any special characters in your password .... such as ' # % etc. Stick with letters and numbers.


Even if you're entering the password with a PC as VOS suggested or only if you're using the remote to enter the password? Just curious..


----------



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

Vin said:


> Even if you're entering the password with a PC as VOS suggested or only if you're using the remote to enter the password? Just curious..


it's all lower case letters and numbers. The remote only inputs it as CAPS and numbers....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

nickh0801 said:


> it's all lower case letters and numbers. The remote only inputs it as CAPS and numbers....


Have you still not used the PC to do it?

Going here is a lot easier: http://169.254.1.100:8080/


----------



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Have you still not used the PC to do it?
> 
> Going here is a lot easier: http://169.254.1.100:8080/


Have you not read where I am in a power outage due to Hurricane Irene??? so to answer your question, NO I have NOT used the PC to do it....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

nickh0801 said:


> Have you not read where I am in a power outage due to Hurricane Irene??? so to answer your question, NO I have NOT used the PC to do it....


I was confused because you made it sound like you were doing the setup via the box, so I figured you had power.


----------



## nickh0801 (Aug 28, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> I was confused because you made it sound like you were doing the setup via the box, so I figured you had power.


I was in the process of trying to get it all set up when the power went out yesterday. I am currently at work which is how I'm able to be on here via generator. Figured I would get some info while I'm here so I can get started back on it once the power is restored.


----------

